# Help With Prospective Puppy



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi there. I'm currently in the market for a GSD puppy and am looking for some advice about a litter from the following parents: 

Sire: BSZS V 57, V1 Mexx vom Hauswalder Bach

Dam: V Zari von der Goldperle

I'm looking for advice mainly on hip/elbow history of the pedigree. Obviously there are many other factors which I will consider but being as active as I am (ski, climb, hike, backpack or bike 3-4 days/week, all year), good joints are pretty important in a dog for me. I do not plan to breed. In my preliminary discussion with the owner, she said neither parents have a history of: elbow problems (the Dam lacks an ED rating), DM, eye problems, cardiac problems or Von Willebrands. 

I'm worried mostly about the Dam...there appears to be a decent amount of line-breeding in her pedigree. I've given a quick rundown of the HD ratings for the previous 6 generations in the attachment. 

I do understand even a super solid pedigree doesn't guarantee good hips. Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What would give me pause is not only the linebreeding of the dam, but the fact that the dog she is 2-3 linebred on is *also* fairly linebred, if that makes sense? I would ask the breeder what they are going for with that, and hopefully they have a good answer. I personally am not against linebreeding, even some that is pretty heavy, but only if there's a good reason.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am pretty paranoid about hip stats.....what I see is a large number of A2 on both sides, with the 2nd dam being A3....breeding an A2 to a female whose dam was A3 is not stacking the deck 

While both pedigrees show improvement since the 6th generation, and A2s often end up being OFA Goods when imported, this is not a rock solid pedigree for hips...that A3 on the 2nd dam bothers me more than anything....

I think it is just a crap shoot - likely to be OK - but not surprised if the pup ends up with less than OFA Goods....the litter will probably be 80% OK...just luck of the draw if you get one with good hips.

The female was born in 2005 - but is listed as the dam of a pup born in 2001??? :headscratch: Someone clicked too fast I guess when inputting a dog....there is one dog listed from the breeding pair with 'a' normal hips...

Lee


----------



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

Montana German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | MT Stud Service | Dogs

That is the breeder in case anyone was wondering. Looks to be a step or 2 above a BYB but definitely not a full blown breeder with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

Here are the 6 gen pedigrees for the Dam and Sire of a different litter I'm considering. Any input is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Again - a high percentage of A2s

This dog is a littermate to a dog that is local to me....look at this pedigree - 2 A2s in 4 generations...not a high percentage 

SG Hanna vom Drache Feld

If hips are a very big concern to you, find a litter where the hips are 90% A1 - not 50%....While poor hips can pop out in any litter, you want to load the dice for a better chance of good hips....in many litters ike you have posted - the litter will be 75% OK - but then it is luck of hte draw as to your getting one of the 75% vs one of the 25%....

Lee


----------



## Wulfftruble (Oct 31, 2013)

Do not use this breeder I have posted in this section as to why.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think you should keep looking for a breeder.

There are alot of things we need to look for when researching a responsible breeder. If you can take the time to read the following 2 sections you'll have alot more information when researching for the best breeders:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/241002-link-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html


----------

